# paul vunak



## progressivetactics (Mar 30, 2003)

I was wondering how everyone felt about Paul Vunak and his contribution to the arts.  His avenue is not as much the "art", but more 'fighting'. 
I know he has some demons from his past, and as i understand, still fighting, but other then that, How does everyone feel about his tapes, training ideas and abilities?


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 30, 2003)

I think his tapes are very good and he covers alot of info on them, including how to tape up your hands for bag work. I think thats something most don't even think about.

  Respectfully Dan Brady.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 30, 2003)

He has put some decent material out. It is fairly easy to find copies of his old panther vids cheap (also featuring a young Marc Denny...).  He has a fairly new (last 2 years?) book where he candidly discusses being on the wrong side of a serious ***-whooping.  Having the stones to put that in his book did a  lot to raise his stock in my eyes.


----------



## Seigi (Mar 30, 2003)

His explanation & progression interest me the most.

I really pick-up on things when taught in a progressive manner,
Counter for counter, Tapi-Tapi, etc...

His streetfighting sereis of videos are very informative.

Peace


----------



## progressivetactics (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback.
I was a fan of his videos, as it took a beginner like me right to the edge of some new techniques, and made it seem very easy. I was impressed with his simplistic approach.  So much so, I went and trained with him.  He is a extremely knowledgeable and entertaining.   He seems very respectful, as he gives all the credits to Dan Inosanto and Bruce Lee.  I always thought it interesting that Dan Inosanto never returned the respect, publicly.  He endorses other students, but never Paul.

thanks again for the feed back.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## gravity (Mar 30, 2003)

Paul Vunak rocks!!!
I've got 2 of his tapes, street safe & RAT. His ability to make moves/ concepts easy to understand is unique. Furthermore from his videos it seems he has one wicked sense of humour  

I lent my copy of RAT to my kenpo instructor and he loved it....BTW that was probably a year ago, shows you how much he loved it    We even had a few training sessions where we tried out some destructions, entering and headbutt, knees and elbows.

Definately one of the coolest instructors to watch out for.


----------



## ace (Apr 4, 2003)

He is Realy good & full of knowledge.
I've had the plessure of seeing his Tapes.
The information on them is Awsome & well developed.


----------



## progressivetactics (Apr 4, 2003)

thanks for all the replies. I have heard some negative things about him, personally, but i enjoyed training with him, and his tapes.   He does bring things to an easy to understand level. And a real bar fight kind of guy!


----------

